# My new Citizen BN0118-04E aka "Ray Mears".



## Adman

I don't post much anymore but I'm pretty excited to show this one off as I had to jump through hoops to get it from the UK to Australia. Anyway it's finally here and I'm loving it!


----------



## Tanjecterly

Excellent choice. Wear it in good health as they say! Enjoy it I say!


----------



## spm17

Like that on a LOT. Good pick up! Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## 1000songs

nice! would love to have one shipped to Canada - do you mind letting us know which retailer was willing to ship?


----------



## Adman

1000songs said:


> nice! would love to have one shipped to Canada - do you mind letting us know which retailer was willing to ship?


Yeah mate. It was a store called Hilliers jewellers in the UK. They've even got a 10% off coupon at their website at the moment.

Link: Men's Titanium Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Watch BN0118-04E

Sent from my SM-A705YN using Tapatalk


----------



## 1000songs

nice! would love to have one shipped to Canada - do you mind letting us know which retailer was willing to ship?


Adman said:


> Yeah mate. It was a store called Hilliers jewellers in the UK. They've even got a 10% off coupon at their website at the moment.
> 
> Link: Men's Titanium Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Watch BN0118-04E
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705YN using Tapatalk


Cheers


----------



## lvt

Not sure if I like the "ray mears" name but I like how the watch is designed. Hard to beat its legibility and robustness.


----------



## Trevelyan77

They are great watches. I can't speak to the current generation, but I love my 1st Gen. Perpetual calendar too! PMT56-2731
@lvt do you not like the name in general, or the idea that the watch is associated with the English version of Bear Grylls?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjack

Great acquisition!

I, myself, may have gone a little overboard in this particular direction...


----------



## JohnM67

Well done. I got one of these around ten years ago and ending up gifting it to my Father-in-law (who didn't own a watch) after I noticed him admiring it.

He's a farmer in the Philippines and for at least the past eight years he's been putting that watch through hell: he doesn't baby it and wears it every day and while doing every kind of hard work such as chopping down trees, harvesting, repairing buildings and machinery, and all in a climate that's often hot and humid or hot with torrential rain.
The original strap rotted away after a few years, so I bought a few nylon NATO's for him. The watch itself just seems to able to take everything he and nature throw at it.


----------



## swissra

Is the case titanium?


----------



## Adman

swissra said:


> Is the case titanium?


Yes, super titanium monocoque case. It's a (little) beast of a watch. Kind of like the analogue version of a G Shock!

Sent from my SM-A705YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans

Right of wrong....Momentum makes a "homage" in the Atlas. Titanium case, screw back, screw crown, sapphire and with a Miyota movement.

We have two, a 38 and a 32 for the big boss. I bought them before I heard about the Mears version.


----------



## achilles

What do you all think comparing Ray Mears with the Promaster Tough BN0211-50E?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

Adman said:


> Yeah mate. It was a store called Hilliers jewellers in the UK. They've even got a 10% off coupon at their website at the moment.
> 
> Link: Men's Titanium Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Watch BN0118-04E
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705YN using Tapatalk


This is very frustrating to deal with this store. I just ordered the Ray Mears from the link and they charged 20% VAT to my card when I am from Canada! What's frustrating is during transaction no mention of VAT, but behind my back they charge to card extra 20% VAT. They just spoiled the interest I had on this watch now.


----------



## Adman

achilles said:


> This is very frustrating to deal with this store. I just ordered the Ray Mears from the link and they charged 20% VAT to my card when I am from Canada! What's frustrating is during transaction no mention of VAT, but behind my back they charge to card extra 20% VAT. They just spoiled the interest I had on this watch now.


Are you sure? If you look at my transaction, the VAT shows as having been charged but is NOT included in the grand total. (Add it up). I'm pretty sure customers from outside the UK are not charged the VAT even though it shows on your receipt.


----------



## Adman

Some more pics of this awesome watch:


----------



## achilles

Adman said:


> Are you sure? If you look at my transaction, the VAT shows as having been charged but is NOT included in the grand total. (Add it up). I'm pretty sure customers from outside the UK are not charged the VAT even though it shows on your receipt.
> 
> View attachment 15330519


Yes, it was charged to my card. Very frustrating! I told them to cancel the transaction and refund my money. Too bad for me, the watch looks awesome!


----------



## S-K

Adman said:


> I don't post much anymore but I'm pretty excited to show this one off as I had to jump through hoops to get it from the UK to Australia. Anyway it's finally here and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 15327255


Who did you go through. I'm looking for the same. I live in the United States. Looking for *Citizen Tough "Ray Mears" *


----------



## lookatwrist

Really lovely watch, not sure why it's only available in the UK? Perhaps the Ray Mears connection, as I'm not familiar with him at all as an American. I don't even think this had a Japanese release, it seems.

I really admire the Tough/Mears line, wish there was a nice reference document for every watch in the series. Appears to go back ~20 years. For this release it seems that there are 3:

BN0118-04E : Black Dial, Grey Nylon Straps : RRP of $299
BN0118-55E : Black Dial, Titanium Bracelet : RRP of $369
BN0118-12L : Blue Dial, Blue Nylon Straps : RRP of $299

I ordered the bracelet model from a UK retailer that ships to the US that seemed to have a decent price:

us.dcleake.com

Anyone have any good pictures of the strap and buckle? I wonder if I can order that strap separately from somewhere.


----------



## O .

lookatwrist said:


> I wonder if I can order that strap separately from somewhere.


Re: the original strap, unless you REALLY like the look of it, I'm not sure that it's worth pursuing. I just received my new BN0118-12L last week, and the first thing I did was change out the kevlar for a temporary leather strap. To my eye, the kevlar isn't particularly good looking, and it is definitely not comfortable. Not sure if it would break in and gain comfort, as I only wore it for one day. I'm waiting on some silicone options to arrive that I think will work well with the blue dial of mine.

FYI, if you want to get one the part number for the black strap is 59-S52560.


----------



## lookatwrist

I appreciate the info on the part number. At the price it's going for, I'm probably not going to get it. I suppose I just like to get the original bands and bracelets that pair with the watches I buy. I'm sure it breaks in and gets nicer, but there are lots of other great alternatives. If anyone else has the OEM straps on here for a sensible price I'd definitely consider.


----------



## Mike Slayer

I recently got a BN0211-50E and I love it. Then I learned about another version with Ray Mears name attached to it. I am 35 and as far back as I can remember I have always been in the bush playing or practicing survival and bushcraft skills as people call it these days. I just called it fun and common skills everybody should learn growing up. Apparently most of my so called friends and people that knew me thought I was weird. Beyond all that I discovered Ray Mears and others in the a small community of people that practiced skills and searched for the same knowledge I do. I generally pay attention to what gear people like him carry and use but not to the point I have to have everything they do because I live and train in a different environment then Ray Mears does. His knife choice is different than mine of course and he carries an axe while I carry a machete. One thing I pay very close attention to are peoples watches. They can cross over into many different environments while other tools and gear can be very specific to the environment. After a short time I find the BN0118-55E and again I feel in love with another watch. I hope I can save the money to pick one up before they are all gone one day. Also if anybody loves being in the bush like myself check out Ray Mears different series and episodes. The two piece case Tough watches seem to be a damn good fit for me and my continued training in the bush.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

There's an article on this piece in one of the watch blogs, it might be ABTW or W&W. It discusses the odd situation whereby the Ray Mears version was a UK-specific release (ofc Ray is British, but still), which is partly the reason it became a bit of a cult watch. Ray's a very unglamorous sort of outdoorsman, despite his encyclopaedic knowledge of the subject. It sort of suits the watch, which is understated but tough, and totally on-point for what it was designed for.


----------



## aksel4don

Its a fantastic watch! I do really recommend getting one 










Wysłane z mojego LYA-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## lookatwrist

LordBrettSinclair said:


> There's an article on this piece in one of the watch blogs, it might be ABTW or W&W. It discusses the odd situation whereby the Ray Mears version was a UK-specific release (ofc Ray is British, but still), which is partly the reason it became a bit of a cult watch.


This one probably, great read: Hands-On: Citizen Promaster Tough Ray Mears


----------



## His watch

Adman said:


> Yeah mate. It was a store called Hilliers jewellers in the UK. They've even got a 10% off coupon at their website at the moment.
> 
> Link: Men's Titanium Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Watch BN0118-04E
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705YN using Tapatalk


----------



## His watch

I went into the website but they don't ship to Australia. Anything else you did to get it over to Aus ?


----------



## Adman

His watch said:


> I went into the website but they don't ship to Australia. Anything else you did to get it over to Aus ?


You can get it shipped to Australia here for $436 AUD plus international shipping which is about $18: Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Promaster Tough Sapphire Titanium Case Kevlar Strap Watch BN0118-04E


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Resurrecting this thread just to rant about this Hillier’s Jewellers… I was planning on buying this watch from Hillier’s. With the 10% discount and shipping to the US they quoted me a price of about $340 all-in with the caveat that the actual price would be charged to me in GBP (of course, they did not tell me anywhere what the price in GBP was).

I decide to use PayPal to pay and went into PayPal to authorize the payment. Good thing I was paying attention because my PayPal page tells me I am authorizing a payment of *$425*, not the $340 quoted to me on the Hillier’s website.

Shocked, I went back to Hillier’s page, switched the currency from USD to GBP, did the math myself, and yep, $425 is the correct price when converting from GBP to USD. Hillier’s is just misleading US customers with a falsely deflated USD price for some unknown reason. I feel fortunate I used PayPal which told me my actual price in dollars before I confirmed the purchase instead of something like a credit card where I would have been VERY surprised and angry at a 25% upcharged price on my credit card statement a month from now.

Anyway I just wanted to share my bad experience so that others looking at this thread in the future will hopefully double-check this misleading pricing and not end up overpaying. I messaged the company on their website and told them they need to fix their currency converter because the prices they are advertising to US customers are wildly inaccurate and borderline fraudulent IMO.

I got a response back from their customer service and they think it is a website development issue where the VAT is erroneously being added back in at checkout, which matches what Achilles experienced below. Seems like the lower price SHOULD BE correct but they are mistakenly charging VAT to people who shouldn’t be paying it. 



Adman said:


> Yeah mate. It was a store called Hilliers jewellers in the UK. They've even got a 10% off coupon at their website at the moment.
> 
> Link: Men's Titanium Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Watch BN0118-04E
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705YN using Tapatalk





achilles said:


> This is very frustrating to deal with this store. I just ordered the Ray Mears from the link and they charged 20% VAT to my card when I am from Canada! What's frustrating is during transaction no mention of VAT, but behind my back they charge to card extra 20% VAT. They just spoiled the interest I had on this watch now.


----------



## OnTheRoad99

Agree about the tactics at Hillier being deceptive. At the end of the day I received my watch at an okay price, but still take exception to their business ethics. And I also paid the VAT on a shipment to the US… they never responded to my inquiry in this. The watch is great, but my earlier experience with DC Leake in the UK was far superior.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time

I ordered mine last year from T.H Baker without any issues. They charge VAT, but you can request a refund once the watch is delivered outside of the EU.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

I just found this watch on jomashop for just over 200 USD. And I was able to use a coupon for 10 off. Just over 212 put the door. I had the Royal Marines version some years back but felt it was a little small, but at this price I am trying one out again. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog

Jomashop is where I found mine to buy just the other day, they must have gone quick because I think they just came up for sale while I was looking and now they are already sold out again. Glad I grabbed mine when I did. 



2500M_Sub said:


> I just found this watch on jomashop for just over 200 USD. And I was able to use a coupon for 10 off. Just over 212 put the door. I had the Royal Marines version some years back but felt it was a little small, but at this price I am trying one out again.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ren
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Received the watch last week and have swapped the strap for an Uncle Seiko rubber strap.

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time

LesserBlackDog said:


> Resurrecting this thread just to rant about this Hillier’s Jewellers… I was planning on buying this watch from Hillier’s. With the 10% discount and shipping to the US they quoted me a price of about $340 all-in with the caveat that the actual price would be charged to me in GBP (of course, they did not tell me anywhere what the price in GBP was).
> 
> I decide to use PayPal to pay and went into PayPal to authorize the payment. Good thing I was paying attention because my PayPal page tells me I am authorizing a payment of *$425*, not the $340 quoted to me on the Hillier’s website.
> 
> Shocked, I went back to Hillier’s page, switched the currency from USD to GBP, did the math myself, and yep, $425 is the correct price when converting from GBP to USD. Hillier’s is just misleading US customers with a falsely deflated USD price for some unknown reason. I feel fortunate I used PayPal which told me my actual price in dollars before I confirmed the purchase instead of something like a credit card where I would have been VERY surprised and angry at a 25% upcharged price on my credit card statement a month from now.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to share my bad experience so that others looking at this thread in the future will hopefully double-check this misleading pricing and not end up overpaying. I messaged the company on their website and told them they need to fix their currency converter because the prices they are advertising to US customers are wildly inaccurate and borderline fraudulent IMO.
> 
> I got a response back from their customer service and they think it is a website development issue where the VAT is erroneously being added back in at checkout, which matches what Achilles experienced below. Seems like the lower price SHOULD BE correct but they are mistakenly charging VAT to people who shouldn’t be paying it.



Just an FYI...

Hillier's is currently selling the *BN0118-55E* (black bracelet) for *£295* (regularly £369); and the *BN0118-12L* (blue strap) for* £239* (regularly £299). You can also add a discount code NOV10 to get an extra 10% off. It appears that they no longer deliver outside of GB and Europe. Also, mind the notes above regarding VAT and inaccurate currency conversion on the web page.

Bn0118 (hillierjewellers.co.uk)


----------



## Tanjecterly

D.C. Leake can and does deliver to the States.


----------



## Matter of Time

Tanjecterly said:


> D.C. Leake can and does deliver to the States.


Yes they do, as well as several other sites. However I just wanted to inform those in GB and the EU that Hillier's was running a 20% discount (which is still available).


----------



## Tanjecterly

No worries. I'm happy with my Ray Mears and hope others get to enjoy it as well.


----------



## sgtlmj

Tanjecterly said:


> D.C. Leake can and does deliver to the States.


The bracelet version is $369USD shipped from DC right now. Cheaper than the strap version for some reason.

Citizen Promaster Tough Eco-Drive Sapphire Titanium Bracelet Watch BN0118-55E


----------



## Matter of Time

Bracelet version now showing $344.17
Blue/Black strap version going for $289.47 









Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Promaster Tough Sapphire Titanium Case Blue Strap Watch BN0118-12L


BN0118-12L: Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Promaster Tough Watch. 5 year warranty. Sapphire Crystal glass. Blue dial. Luminous hands and indices. Blue kevlar strap watch. Buckle clasp.




us.dcleake.com


----------



## riff raff

Old thread revival....
If I wanted to get a bracelet for a BNO118-04e - does anyone have a model # from Citizen?


----------



## Matter of Time

According to Masters In Time, it's a Citizen Straps *59-S06806*






Watch Straps - Buy Citizen watch straps online







www.mastersintime.com


----------



## riff raff

Matter of Time said:


> According to Masters In Time, it's a Citizen Straps *59-S06806*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Straps - Buy Citizen watch straps online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mastersintime.com


Thank you, I did also eventually find that. Looks like out of stock everywhere, with a $190 price tag. It looks like I'll stick to rubber!


----------



## riff raff

My Ray Mears arrived today,and as promised looks new. I thought I wanted a Royal Marines, but the only one I could find was on Reddit, for the same price as this one, but I think it was about 10 years old. This one was purchased last year, so that made the decision easy.

I put it on an Orange rubber strap, I'll be wearing this one for cycling and the rubber is just easy to maintain. Plus, most of my cycling kit is orange.. (shoes, jacket water bottles), I'm hard to miss. The smaller case size, which seems to turn many off, is perfect for my use and super light! This one will go thru the ringer, it won't be babied, so I hope it lives up to its name.

I've been looking for this model since 2019, so I'm pleased to have found a great example.


----------



## Newnice

I bought this one in the year 2000 and it reminds me a lot of the Ray Mears. It's exactly the same size. It's steel instead of titamium which is too bad because the mono case is heavy, but on the rubber strap it is manageable (it comes with a very sturdy steel bracelet). The perpetual calendar is very handy, especially every leap year when I get a silly satisfaction of noting the changeover from 28-29-1. 
It's a heck of a platform and holds up to any sort of use. I have worn the heck out of it and it is my favourite beater today. It's the E710-H23648 and this one was made in 1999.


----------



## wongthian2

Found my used but clean mears finally! Put the orange zulu on it but now changed to brown leather for a changeup..
wrist view orange zulu by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## riff raff

Newnice said:


> I bought this one in the year 2000....... It's the E710-H23648 and this one was made in 1999.


And I was worried about a 10 year old Eco-Drive!


----------



## NateDoggFromIowa

riff raff said:


> My Ray Mears arrived today,and as promised looks new. I thought I wanted a Royal Marines, but the only one I could find was on Reddit, for the same price as this one, but I think it was about 10 years old. This one was purchased last year, so that made the decision easy.
> 
> I put it on an Orange rubber strap, I'll be wearing this one for cycling and the rubber is just easy to maintain. Plus, most of my cycling kit is orange.. (shoes, jacket water bottles), I'm hard to miss. The smaller case size, which seems to turn many off, is perfect for my use and super light! This one will go thru the ringer, it won't be babied, so I hope it lives up to its name.
> 
> I've been looking for this model since 2019, so I'm pleased to have found a great example.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16457043
> 
> View attachment 16457044


Looks great on that strap! I’ve had mine for a year now and love it. Enjoy!


----------



## riff raff

Picked up a B&R velcro strap from the classifieds here, works pretty well I think with the Ray Mears.


----------



## wongthian2

strap change on mine..
wrist3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
lume shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## lvt

That lume color is nice.


----------



## riff raff

I've slowly become a rubber strap guy. I ordered two from Ali-Express, at that price, why not? (olive green/black and this grey/black)

Working in the shop, restoring an old briar tobacco pipe. Lots of wet sanding and buffing, the rubber strap is easy to clean.


----------



## adphi

Love it! Simple & elegant and 300m WR is impressive.


----------



## Newnice

riff raff said:


> And I was worried about a 10 year old Eco-Drive!


It hasn't been a perfect experience. Around 2015 the movement froze up, and my watchmaker would not service it because of the challenges of that specific monocoque case. So I sent it to the Seiko repair service here in Canada and they replaced the movement, dial, capacitor, and crystal (they said they couldn't replace the movement without replacing the dial, for some reason). That was about $150. 

The dial had faded somewhat and was slightly misaligned so I was happy to have that replaced. The replacement was perfectly aligned. 

So yes, it has lasted, but not without a service. 

I was very pleased with the Seiko service and support.


----------



## riff raff

Newnice said:


> It hasn't been a perfect experience. Around 2015 the movement froze up, and my watchmaker would not service it because of the challenges of that specific monocoque case. So I sent it to the Seiko repair service here in Canada and they replaced the movement, dial, capacitor, and crystal (they said they couldn't replace the movement without replacing the dial, for some reason). That was about $150.
> 
> The dial had faded somewhat and was slightly misaligned so I was happy to have that replaced. The replacement was perfectly aligned.
> 
> So yes, it has lasted, but not without a service.
> 
> I was very pleased with the Seiko service and support.


Thanks for sharing. how old was the watch in 2015?


----------



## Newnice

riff raff said:


> Thanks for sharing. how old was the watch in 2015?


I bought it in 2000.


----------



## Newnice

Newnice said:


> It hasn't been a perfect experience. Around 2015 the movement froze up, and my watchmaker would not service it because of the challenges of that specific monocoque case. So I sent it to the Seiko repair service here in Canada and they replaced the movement, dial, capacitor, and crystal (they said they couldn't replace the movement without replacing the dial, for some reason). That was about $150.
> 
> The dial had faded somewhat and was slightly misaligned so I was happy to have that replaced. The replacement was perfectly aligned.
> 
> So yes, it has lasted, but not without a service.
> 
> I was very pleased with the Seiko service and support.


Sorry I meant to say Citizen service, not Seiko. I sent my Citizen watch to Citizen.

Sometimes I group those two companies together in my mind.


----------



## riff raff

Newnice said:


> Sorry I meant to say Citizen service, not Seiko. I sent my Citizen watch to Citizen.
> 
> Sometimes I group those two companies together in my mind.


Ah, I wondered how that went down! 15 years in for service, I can live with that.


----------



## wongthian2

I recently got the Mears Tough used but in great shape. Would I pay for repairs should the watch malfunction? Well, after overhauls with SINN, Omega and Seiko, I have to accept responsibility for owning pricey watches. The Tough was only $350usd so any repairs would be less than the European brands! haha!😄


----------



## Xerxes300

i'm so jealous of you guys.... i can't find any black dial version anywhere.


----------



## AZJOE

Xerxes300 said:


> i'm so jealous of you guys.... i can't find any black dial version anywhere.


 Xerxes, I just bought two and they were delivered today. One on metal bracelet and the other on a black canvas. Not sure if you are still interested but you will have to buy one in Europe as that model is not sold domestically. They are pretty nice watches and I highly recommend them. I also have the Mont-Bell Japanese version, Blue dial on metal bracelet (no longer available).


----------



## AZJOE

Here are the two black dial versions that I got today from the UK. Im not sure which I will keep, but the other will be placed in the Trade Corner section. I also noticed that these both have singed crowns (unlike my Japanese version), that and the number layout is also different too.


----------



## Matter of Time

AZJOE said:


> Xerxes, I just bought two and they were delivered today. One on metal bracelet and the other on a black canvas. Not sure if you are still interested but you will have to buy one in Europe as that model is not sold domestically. They are pretty nice watches and I highly recommend them. I also have the Mont-Bell Japanese version, Blue dial on metal bracelet (no longer available).


Not sure where you purchased yours, but DC Leake has both black dial watches in stock, and they ship to the USA.


----------



## AZJOE

I got the one on bracelet from DC Leake and the other from First Class Watches. Oddly enough the shopping was super fast. I can receive a package faster from the UK than from one state over lol.


----------



## Xerxes300

AZJOE said:


> Xerxes, I just bought two and they were delivered today. One on metal bracelet and the other on a black canvas. Not sure if you are still interested but you will have to buy one in Europe as that model is not sold domestically. They are pretty nice watches and I highly recommend them. I also have the Mont-Bell Japanese version, Blue dial on metal bracelet (no longer available).
> 
> View attachment 16559999


i'll try again, the website didn't accept my zip code and didn't move past that page


----------



## riff raff

I continue to love this watch. Wish I had found it earlier, I could have saved some money on a few other watches...


----------



## AZJOE

Im shocked on how light and comfortable this watch wears and why its not much more popular. Not sure it gets the proper type and amount of marketing. Glad I stumbled upon it.


----------



## TAHAWK

achilles said:


> This is very frustrating to deal with this store. I just ordered the Ray Mears from the link and they charged 20% VAT to my card when I am from Canada! What's frustrating is during transaction no mention of VAT, but behind my back they charge to card extra 20% VAT. They just spoiled the interest I had on this watch now.


 VAT is not due for items being retailed to points outside the UK. So a scam.


----------



## achilles

TAHAWK said:


> VAT is not due for items being retailed to points outside the UK. So a scam.


Exactly. But this is old case, and it was resolved by the UK vendor like 2 years ago. 
If I recall, it was some issue on their online purchase system. I bought my Ray Mears from them eventually, awesome watch!


----------



## wongthian2

AZJOE said:


> Im shocked on how light and comfortable this watch wears and why its not much more popular. Not sure it gets the proper type and amount of marketing. Glad I stumbled upon it.


*I agree. Guess Citizen thought it best to restrict the model to the UK. But I luckily found mine used in the USA from a great guy in Oregon. Took off the kevlar OEM strap and put on a squale milanese mesh haha!
opening shutter by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr*


----------



## AZJOE

wongthian2 said:


> *I agree. Guess Citizen thought it best to restrict the model to the UK. But I luckily found mine used in the USA from a great guy in Oregon. Took off the kevlar OEM strap and put on a squale milanese mesh haha!*


wongthian, it looks great with that bracelet! Yes, it's odd that they would limit that watch to the UK and the other model I have was limited to Japan. Citizen sort of left a whole untapped market of folks that would really like a watch like that. Unless they thought it wasn't enough bling for the American taste. Who knows. Glad that at least a few of us were able to score some.

Cheers


----------



## AZJOE

My Citizen Mont-bell is my go to watch and by far gets the most wrist time. It's good for the office, hiking or swimming or just a BBQ. That's why I wanted to order another one to save for less adventurous activities.... And the Ray Mears version is good to 300m rather than the 200m of the mont-bell


----------



## Xerxes300

AZJOE said:


> I got the one on bracelet from DC Leake and the other from First Class Watches. Oddly enough the shopping was super fast. I can receive a package faster from the UK than from one state over lol.


I want to thank Joe for being a good sport and passing on his second purchase to me.

Here it is!!! Truly one of the most underrated, everyone should have one.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AZJOE

Wow, you take really nice pictures! I wish I could get those cool shots with my iPhone, but my model does not have macro. 

Glad I you like it. Enjoy!


----------



## riff raff

Welcome to Club Mears!


Xerxes300 said:


> I want to thank Joe for being a good sport and passing on his second purchase to me.
> 
> Here it is!!! Truly one of the most underrated, everyone should have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xerxes300

Me and my Mears working out











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls

My good lady wife has just returned from a jaunt up town with a gift for me. I saw it last weekend for £209 and decided I could (just) live without it. She informs me it came in at £177.

What a bargain!










Here he is beside his brother.










Now I have 2 Zulus and 2 Titanium bracelets ( thanks to @Dxnnis ) what to do?


----------



## AZJOE

kenls said:


> My good lady wife has just returned from a jaunt up town with a gift for me. I saw it last weekend for £209 and decided I could (just) live without it. She informs me it came in at £177.
> 
> What a bargain!
> 
> View attachment 16586752
> 
> 
> 
> Her he is beside his brother.
> 
> View attachment 16586753
> 
> 
> Now I have 2 Zulus and 2 Titanium bracelets ( thanks to @Dxnnis ) what to do?


Very nice 👍🏻, I like the blue version as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> My good lady wife has just returned from a jaunt up town with a gift for me. I saw it last weekend for £209 and decided I could (just) live without it. She informs me it came in at £177.
> 
> What a bargain!
> 
> View attachment 16586752
> 
> 
> Her he is beside his brother.
> 
> View attachment 16586753
> 
> 
> Now I have 2 Zulus and 2 Titanium bracelets ( thanks to @Dxnnis ) what to do?


Very nice indeed Ken, thought you would get the blue as well mate. Feeling a little jealous now lol.


----------



## kenls

Installed the elasticated Zulus. They’re a little (2mm) too wide for the 20mm lugs, but they’ll do for now.

Blue is my Pseudo(r) Pelagos 

This new one hits the markers, every single one of them.











Oops, better set the date.


----------



## wongthian2

Just did this montage of my Mears. Lucky to find it used from USA fellow in Oregon. I was just about to order one from Leake in UK. It is the best all round watch IMO. The G Shock would have been too but for my ageing eyes of a young senior 74....hahaha!
orangne zulu on Tough by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## riff raff

Mine goes on an orange Zulu for beach duty in June. I see you are already there!



wongthian2 said:


> Just did this montage of my Mears. Lucky to find it used from USA fellow in Oregon. I was just about to order one from Leake in UK. It is the best all round watch IMO. The G Shock would have been too but for my ageing eyes of a young senior 74....hahaha!
> orangne zulu on Tough by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TAHAWK

So what is the price "sweet spot" or this watch? 299 GBP?


----------



## kenls

TAHAWK said:


> So what is the price "sweet spot" or this watch? 299 GBP?


That would seem to be correct, in the UK anyway, thy they retail at £369 for the titanium bracelet version and £299 for the strap variants.

I got exceptionally lucky at the weekend. The blue version was £209 at an Edinburgh jewellers with an additional 15% off, so, out the door for £177. Probably a display model, but the second hand on this one hits all the markers.


----------



## nuhobby

Nice watches! Only after several weeks did I notice the 'counterbalanced' second hands. It's a nice styling element.


----------



## Xerxes300

kenls said:


> Installed the elasticated Zulus. They’re a little (2mm) too wide for the 20mm lugs, but they’ll do for now.
> 
> Blue is my Pseudo(r) Pelagos
> 
> This new one hits the markers, every single one of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16586869
> 
> 
> Oops, better set the date.


i got the same one from Zulu Diver but green


----------



## AZJOE

Very Nice! You guys are going to cause me to take mine off the bracelet to try some strap color combos.


----------



## Xerxes300

just got this kevlar in a clearance sale, very fitting and good quality, the only problem at only 7.25" wrist, i'm on the 3rd to last hole and the tail end is barely in the keepers, you have to have smaller wrists than 7.25" but for $17 bucks, can't complain. a bit softer than OEM but since i wasn't fond of the rivetted holes, this one to me feels more comfortable.


















Kevlar effect MS848


Waterproof, hypo allergenic heavy padded strap with 4 stitching options. $34.95 Sizes: 18x18, 20x18, 22x20, 24x20 Colors:	Black with Black stitch, Black w/Blue, Black w/Red, Black w/White Length:	75x120



store.fredawatchstraps.com


----------



## TAHAWK

Got another Citizen (GPS) with those riveted strap holes. Yeech! Had to go! Found a navy blue silicon that is much better. Hope to find a leather strap with clasp.


----------



## kenls

This strap from Etsy arrived this morning for my Blue Mears… (personal preference for wear)


----------



## TAHAWK

Nice "look."


----------



## Dxnnis

What I like is how it seems to suit so many different strap options and just looks great in them all, does not happen with many watches 😍


----------



## Xerxes300

In camo…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unomadudwane

AZJOE said:


> wongthian, it looks great with that bracelet! Yes, it's odd that they would limit that watch to the UK and the other model I have was limited to Japan. Citizen sort of left a whole untapped market of folks that would really like a watch like that. Unless they thought it wasn't enough bling for the American taste. Who knows. Glad that at least a few of us were able to score some.
> 
> Cheers


When the original 200m watch was first offered to dealers in about 1999, the British & Europeans ordered it in bulk and the North American dealers weren't particularly interested. So Citizen sent the stock to where it was desired and that seems to have remained the case to this day.


----------



## Bulldog

Hi, I currently have the Citizen BM8560-53E and the Tough BN0211-50E. I just purchased the 'Mears' BN0118-04E from DC Leake. I like the look of the 'Mears' much better with the arabic numbers and just not batons like the BN0211-50E has. I am hoping at 40mm it looks large enough on my 7.25" wrist. The 42mm BN0211-50E and BN0211 fit great, but I think the 'Mears" is only 40MM. My Tough BN0211 second hand doesn't do such a great job hitting the markers, do you all find the alignment on the 'Mears' good or also has misalignment issues? Thank you for any help!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MikeBanzai

Bulldog said:


> Hi, I currently have the Citizen BM8560-53E and the Tough BN0211-50E. I just purchased the 'Mears' BN0118-04E from DC Leake. I like the look of the 'Mears' much better with the arabic numbers and just not batons like the BN0211-50E has. I am hoping at 40mm it looks large enough on my 7.25" wrist. The 42mm BN0211-50E and BN0211 fit great, but I think the 'Mears" is only 40MM. My Tough BN0211 second hand doesn't do such a great job hitting the markers, do you all find the alignment on the 'Mears' good or also has misalignment issues? Thank you for any help!


Mine misses every second mark. Not sure what to do. This is my fifth Citizen, but the only one in which the second hand doesn't hit the marks. My others hit pretty much every mark exactly.


----------



## TAHAWK

MikeBanzai said:


> Mine misses every second mark. Not sure what to do. This is my fifth Citizen, but the only one in which the second hand doesn't hit the marks. My others hit pretty much every mark exactly.


How old is the watch?


----------



## MikeBanzai

TAHAWK said:


> How old is the watch?


I ordered it July 24th. It arrived probably close to Aug 1st.


----------



## TAHAWK

MikeBanzai said:


> I ordered it July 24th. It arrived probably close to Aug 1st.


I know it can be a hard question to answer. I recently bought a "new" watch, that certainly came with all the indicia of "new," that was made in early 2020.


----------



## MikeBanzai

TAHAWK said:


> I know it can be a hard question to answer. I recently bought a "new" watch, that certainly came with all the indicia of "new," that was made in early 2020.


I know that perfection in hitting markers is an unreasonable expectation for quartz…but my Citizens before were probably as close as one could hope for. This one, however, is bad.


----------



## kenls

Just in time for Christmas, a green dial Titanium bracelet “Mears” BN0116-51X LINK

edit: don’t forget, 20% off with *BLACK20* code


----------



## fmc000

MikeBanzai said:


> I know that perfection in hitting markers is an unreasonable expectation for quartz…but my Citizens before were probably as close as one could hope for. This one, however, is bad.


In my experience Citizen quartz watches are almost perfect in hitting all the marks.


----------



## Matter of Time

kenls said:


> Just in time for Christmas, a green dial Titanium bracelet “Mears” BN0116-51X LINK
> 
> edit: don’t forget, 20% off with *BLACK20* code


Nice find. Needs a photo 










Wonder why it's a BN0116 instead of BN0118? Doesn't show up on the CitizenUK website yet. However they do have anonther BN0116; which is the blue version now sold with the bracelet.

BN0116-51L:









SUPER TOUGH


#html-body [data-pb-style=I8R687G]{justify-content:flex-start;display:flex;flex-direction:column;background-position:left top;background-size:cover;background-repeat:no-repeat;background-attachment:scroll}This strong and bold Super Tough is constructed in Super Titanium™ for a comfortable fit...




www.citizenwatch.co.uk


----------



## TAHAWK

Mine, with an otherwise black face, is BN0118-55E.


----------



## mi6_

TAHAWK said:


> Mine, with an otherwise black face, is BN011-55E.


No, it's BN0118-55E (black dial on bracelet).









PROMASTER TOUGH


This military-inspired Promaster Tough is rugged and comfortable. Styled here in Super Titanium™ and a black dial with white hands and markers. Added features include a date display. Featuring Eco-Drive technology – powered by light, any light. Never needs a battery.




www.citizenwatch.co.uk


----------



## TAHAWK

mi6_ said:


> No, it's BN0118-55E (black dial on bracelet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROMASTER TOUGH
> 
> 
> This military-inspired Promaster Tough is rugged and comfortable. Styled here in Super Titanium™ and a black dial with white hands and markers. Added features include a date display. Featuring Eco-Drive technology – powered by light, any light. Never needs a battery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizenwatch.co.uk


You aktually xpect akkurate tiping? 😄


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Have the blue Kevlar on order and on the way. Been back n forth on hitting buy for months...missed out on a few perpetual "toughs" and was time to just pull the trigger. DC Leake btw


----------



## Terra Citizen

Matter of Time said:


> Nice find. Needs a photo
> 
> View attachment 17039498


Thought for sure I was done buying watches...


----------



## Xerxes300

Lol!! Somebody stop me…












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Snaggletooth

Xerxes300 said:


> Lol!! Somebody stop me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_

Xerxes300 said:


> Lol!! Somebody stop me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That’s a good problem to have!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Brey17

Very cool, love the depth of that case and dial!


----------



## Terra Citizen

I don't know what is faster, my impulse to buy or shipping from the UK to CA???

The new BN0116-51X:


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Nice!
Mine shipped fast too


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

I am getting a bit worried that this watch may very well be one I do not bond with. Finding it very difficult to get a comfortable strap fit. Will keep at it but may very well be up for sale or trade. It is just a tad too small, but that tad is just enough to make it an issue. Kind of bummed.


----------



## Matter of Time

Evolutionary Reject said:


> I am getting a bit worried that this watch may very well be one I do not bond with. Finding it very difficult to get a comfortable strap fit. Will keep at it but may very well be up for sale or trade. It is just a tad too small, but that tad is just enough to make it an issue. Kind of bummed.


Are you using the stock kevlar strap? Mine took about a week to break in.


----------



## Munchie

Evolutionary Reject said:


> I am getting a bit worried that this watch may very well be one I do not bond with. Finding it very difficult to get a comfortable strap fit. Will keep at it but may very well be up for sale or trade. It is just a tad too small, but that tad is just enough to make it an issue. Kind of bummed.


That was quick  

I'd definitely try some different straps - being 20mm lug and the style of watch that this is you have plenty of choice - rubber, "sailcloth", leather - hopefully you will find something that works.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

100%...have not given up and have a ton of options on hand. All of which are just meh at the moment. I wish I had paid more attention to the blue bracelet option but was not available until very recently. Would have purchased that as I am typically a bracelet over strap when able. The watch junkie I am has me looking at grabbing the green on bracelet


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Matter of Time said:


> Are you using the stock kevlar strap? Mine took about a week to break in.


I took it off quick and have been trying a variety of strap options. I have a ton of options to try. My wrist shape with straps and "small" watches do not play nice typically and always a difficult task to find "just right". Have not given up just yet. Currently like this silicone best.








And this elasticized nato is not bad


----------



## Xerxes300

Try two piece or one piece perlon. Those are infinitely adjustable. 

On Tropics


----------



## Munchie

Evolutionary Reject said:


> 100%...have not given up and have a ton of options on hand. All of which are just meh at the moment. *I wish I had paid more attention to the blue bracelet option but was not available until very recently. Would have purchased that as I am typically a bracelet over strap when able. The watch junkie I am has me looking at grabbing the green on bracelet*


I wouldn't sweat it. Bracelet is a DISGRACE - Citizen Promaster Ray Mears BN0118-55e

I was okay with the bracelet at first but as time went on I had to agree with the naysayers and its been on straps ever since.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

I hear ya. Saw that thread also.
Also found it suits my wife and she could get good use in the medical field. Solid, lightweight daily for her.

Also taking time to get it powered up. Have it sitting in window with crown pulled trying to get it to stop the 2-second shuffle.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Bummer about the strap! Maybe as suggested, it will break in? I had a similar situation with the Stainless Steel Promaster Tough OEM strap. Much hated in the reviews, the strap eventually broke in and became comfortable. 

I still have the larger American Toughs and a few other larger Citizen watches. I don't mind the smaller scale of the Ray Mears Ti Tough in the collection, just to mix it up.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Evolutionary Reject said:


> 100%...have not given up and have a ton of options on hand. All of which are just meh at the moment. I wish I had paid more attention to the blue bracelet option but was not available until very recently. Would have purchased that as I am typically a bracelet over strap when able. The watch junkie I am has me looking at grabbing the green on bracelet


I prefer bracelets over straps, also. When I purchased my blue Mears Tough, it was on the blue strap. I couldn't get a comfortable fit from the OEM strap so I ordered the OEM Ti bracelet and installed that on the Mears. I emailed Sakura and they were able to special order the Ti bracelet directly from Citizen. Just a heads-up, the OEM bracelet requires spring bars that are 1mm shorter than the strap.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Totally agree, I don't mind either typically as I love the smaller wearing NY series divers. Just one of those times when the anticipation outweighed the reality (initial anyway)


----------



## Matter of Time

Terra Citizen said:


> I prefer bracelets over straps, also. When I purchased my blue Mears Tough, it was on the blue strap. I couldn't get a comfortable fit from the OEM strap so I ordered the OEM Ti bracelet and installed that on the Mears. I emailed Sakura and they were able to special order the Ti bracelet directly from Citizen. Just a heads-up, the OEM bracelet requires spring bars that are 1mm shorter than the strap.


I did the same thing. I was able to get a comfortable fit with the bracelet, but others didn't. Just for reference here are the parts:









Bracelet is a DISGRACE - Citizen Promaster Ray Mears...


I don't own this watch, but when I upgraded my Promaster Tough from the strap to the OEM bracelet, the bracelet required shorter spring bars. With the strap, you can insert one end of the spring bar at an angle and then compress the other side to fit. With the bracelet, the tolerances are too...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Snaggletooth

Sadly I couldn’t get on with the bracelet, very uncomfortable, so it got sold. Wearing it on Scurfa rubber at the moment.


----------



## Xerxes300

Snaggletooth said:


> Sadly I couldn’t get on with the bracelet, very uncomfortable, so it got sold. Wearing it on Scurfa rubber at the moment.


that's very curious... maybe you guys land in between sizing and it becomes uncomfortable. is it the clasp or the links? 

i love my bracelets, i remove 2 links and it fits perfectly curved around my wrist. i forget i'm wearing the watch with the bracelet more than with straps.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Xerxes300 said:


> that's very curious... maybe you guys land in between sizing and it becomes uncomfortable. is it the clasp or the links?
> 
> i love my bracelets, i remove 2 links and it fits perfectly curved around my wrist. i forget i'm wearing the watch with the bracelet more than with straps.


It was the inside of the clasp.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Liking this Haveston canvas with blue stitching to boot.


----------



## mi6_

I really don’t understand all the complaints about the bracelet? I’ve had mine for over 3 years and never had an issue. It’s the exact same bracelet on some of my Promaster Divers, just in stainless steel. Certainly there’s much worse bracelets out there (cough….Seiko….cough….)?


----------



## Snaggletooth

mi6_ said:


> I really don’t understand all the complaints about the bracelet? I’ve had mine for over 3 years and never had an issue. It’s the exact same bracelet on some of my Promaster Divers, just in stainless steel. Certainly there’s much worse bracelets out there (cough….Seiko….cough….)?


My Promaster bracelet fits me like a charm. I too didn’t believe the hype until I got the Ti bracelet. Could not make it work. The inner clasp seemed to protrude into my wrist more and rubbed painfully. Still a quality item 👍🏻


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

For a any interested in a good fkm rubber strap, this clockwork synergy option is a nice one. Very pliable and almost perfect dial color match


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Double perlon, 2 piece


----------



## Xerxes300

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Double perlon, 2 piece
> View attachment 17063091


Perfect!


----------



## mi6_

I’ve owned a BN0118-55E for years and love this piece. Crazily thinking of picking up the blue and green on bracelet as well. Where can the best deal be had on these if I wait for a sale? It would have to be a place that ships to me in Canada. I know when I bought my BN0118-55E, many of the dealers wouldn’t ship outside of the UK.

D.C. Leake has 10% off but I’d like to wait for a 20-30% discount if one ever pops up.


----------



## TAHAWK

For historic purposes regarding the four 2016 300-meter "limited edition" Mont-Bell collaboration Duratect monocoque models - the 2,4,6,8,10,12 300 meter versions





『シチズン　プロマスター　×　mont-bell 』　アウトドアブランド「mont-bell（モンベル）」とのコラボモデル登場　2016年10月より数量限定にて発売予定 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイト『シチズン　プロマスター　×　mont-bell 』　アウトドアブランド「mont-bell（モンベル）」とのコラボモデル登場　2016年10月より数量限定にて発売予定のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp















ED: The second wave of Mont-Bell collaborations came in two "flavors": WR 200 and WR 300. The WR 300's, noted above, come in case S108xxx, *numbers actually on the watch! *The variety I just picked up today, BM0111-11E, comes in Case 108535, was manufactured in September, 2016, and released oct 1, 2016.


























Apparently, the correct case for the BN0111-11E:


----------



## TAHAWK

achilles said:


> What do you all think comparing Ray Mears with the Promaster Tough BN0211-50E?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many "Tough" models, Titanium and SS, are called "Ray Mears" watches, most with Roman numerals 1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11, a 40mm case, and Calibre E168. BUT some (e.g. CB0171-11L) given that name (but not ny Citizen) come in Calibre H145, a 42.2mm case, "Atomic," and the Perfex features. So a variery of specs and features. The BN0211-50E certainly is tough enough for the "field," with its monocoque case and sapphire crystal, and accurate enough at +/- 15 secs/month.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I have both the American SS Tough and the UK Ti Tough. I like both models.
The SS Tough has that nice substantial weight that some people desire. With the monocoque case back and H-Link bracelet with female end-links, the SS Tough hugs the wrist better than any watch in my collection. It just looks bad ass and it is bad ass!
The Ti Tough is so light that you kind of forget about it. Something about the smaller size with chunky proportions make it a fun watch. The knurled crown is very nice and the one-the-fly adjustable bracelet is convenient. Love the subtle polished details.
The SS Tough looks Military Spec tough while the Ti Tough is more Forest Ranger tough, if I was to describe them.

The Green American SS Tough was my second Citizen but it's the one that start the craze.








Shortly after purchasing the Green American Tough, I purchased the other variants.








I was satiated with the four Toughs for a while but that eventually spilled into collecting other Citizen models, including the UK Tough.
















I wear the DLC Tough on pretty much all of my mountain bike rides, with the most hated OEM strap that eventually broke-in and got comfortable:


----------



## Terra Citizen

OEM Nighthawk leather strap on the SS Tough is also really comfortable:


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> OEM Nighthawk leather strap on the SS Tough is also really comfortable:


What does the back look like?


----------



## TAHAWK

I too bought the two "Tough" watches with the composition nylon/rubber (?) straps - green and blue faces. I need to get replacement straps. The origonals seem overly stiff. Thank you for all the pictures.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Xerxes300 said:


> What does the back look like?


The back of the strap is black leather. Stamped on one strap is says, "Genuine Leather. The other strap is stamped, "Citizen" and "Band Thailand".


----------



## Terra Citizen

TAHAWK said:


> I too bought the two with the composition nylon/rubber (?) straps - green and blue faces. I need to get replacement straps. The origonals seem overly stiff.


They were definitely overly stiff when new. I spent some time bending the green strap, in the shape of the wrist. After a few mountain bike rides, the strap took better shape and got comfortable.


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> The back of the strap is black leather. Stamped on one strap is says, "Genuine Leather. The other strap is stamped, "Citizen" and "Band Thailand".


Haha!!! No, I mean the back of the watch.


----------



## TAHAWK

The back of my newest Citizen is only titanium.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Unlike the flat caseback of the Titanium Tough, the Stainless Steel Tough caseback has downward sloping lugs.


----------



## TAHAWK

I have this "Tough," the BN0118-55E

REVIEWED HERE (if you can get past the Scot's brogue): 




SEE 10:24 vs.11:52. The "slope" he thinks he sees is an optical illusion caused by the curve of the top of the lug and the upwards curve of the portion of the chamfrred, mirror-polished bottom edge of the lug. 

I looked at mine, and application of a straightedge shows the bottom of the lug is flat.

Fits me perfectly.


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> Unlike the flat caseback of the Titanium Tough, the Stainless Steel Tough caseback has downward sloping lugs.


Thanks!! I didn’t know they were monobloc like the Ray Mears.


----------



## TAHAWK

"Ray Mears" is, of course, an entirely unofficial name applied by neither Citizen nor Mr. Mears. It is used by commentators, fans, and vendors. Heck, Citizen makes a watch it calls both the "Corso" and the "Rolan." Call it what you will: Eco Drive, titanium, monobloque, sapphire, 20-30 Bar, three hands. Lots of pickles fit that basic set of specs.


----------



## Xerxes300

TAHAWK said:


> "Ray Mears" is, of course, an entirely unofficial name applied by neither Citizen nor Mr. Mears. It is used by commentators, fans, and vendors. Heck, Citizen makes a watch it calls both the "Corso" and the "Rolan." Call it what you will: Eco Drive, titanium, monobloque, sapphire, 20-30 Bar, three hands. Lots of pickles fit that basic set of specs.



Only one series bears the name. 










Hands-On: Citizen Promaster Tough Ray Mears


We go hands-on with an affordable watch that can handle just about anything that comes its way: the Citizen Promaster Tough Ray Mears.




www.fratellowatches.com





THE PROMASTER “RAY MEARS” TOUGH SERIES
Ray MearsThe 1999 Citizen catalogue shows the initial models in what has become known as the Ray Mears Promaster Tough series.



























The Ray Mears Citizen Promaster Tough


PROMASTER Citizen introduced the Ray Mears Promaster Tough series in 1989. The Ray Mears Promaster Tough series included watches in the categories of Land, Marine, and Sky. One slogan they used to describe these was: “Citizen Promaster watches are the ultimate choice for professionals...



thespringbar.com


----------



## TAHAWK

An appeal to authority, rather than logic, needs to cite an actual authority, not Springbar or fratekllo watches. Google "Ray Mears" and see what others post,. As for "the initial models in what has *become known as t*he Ray Mears Promaster Tough series," "known" by whom and upon what authority? As "Watch Gecko" says, "The model in question is a rare early issue Citizen Pro-Master Tough, or _as its colloquially known '_*The Ray Mears' [emphasis added]."*

Here's another self-appointed naming cop posting in April, 2022, apparently in ignorance of the more recent Citizen Promaster Ray Mearsish watches released in October, 2016: "The Citizen Ray Mears Promaster Tough Yellowstone Edition is one of the most sought after watches in the line. The Citizen Tough (A.K.A Ray Mears) watches were produced in the late 80's through 2007 or so ."


----------



## TAHAWK

So is this self-appointed authority the final word somehow?





If so, neither you nor I has a "genuine" "Ray Mears." Mine have a titanium bracelet or tan quick release strap, respectively, although on titanium cases, and the in-bound one has heretical 2,4,6,8, 10,12 numerals. Yours has a SS case and a different calibre. But I am happy with my "Ray's Pickles." Hope you are happy too.

If there were to be an "official" "Ray Mears" watch, this enthusiast gives us some ideas of what it might be: "In the ray mears shop itself there is a pretty decent watch that ray ordered featuring gtls h3 gas tubes, 200m wr and a ten year battery and screw in lug bars. As a one watch thats a cool spec with a woodlore logo on a dial (i think the mark II version of this is now a bit down spec'd as such)" HERE is the latest version: GWS H3 G10 Pro Diver Watch - Woodlore Badged









*Details:*

Exclusive to Woodlore
2 year warranty
200 m water resistance with screw down crown
Swiss Ronda Movement
Lithium 8 year battery
Sapphire crystal glass face
Stainless steel case
Fabric NATO strap
Screw-in pins
Superior Trigalight illumination for low-light or nighttime use
Model #: GWS H3 G10 Pro Diver
All servicing carried out in the UK
40 mm diameter
Weight: 68 g


----------



## Xerxes300

TAHAWK said:


> So is this self-appointed authority the final word somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, neither you nor I has a "genuine" "Ray Mears." Mine have a titanium bracelet or tan quick release strap, respectively, although on titanium cases, and the in-bound one has heretical 2,4,6,8, 10,12 numerals. Yours has a SS case and a different calibre. But I am happy with my "Ray's Pickles." Hope you are happy too.
> 
> If there were to be an "official" "Ray Mears" watch, this enthusiast gives us some ideas of what it might be: "In the ray mears shop itself there is a pretty decent watch that ray ordered featuring gtls h3 gas tubes, 200m wr and a ten year battery and screw in lug bars. As a one watch thats a cool spec with a woodlore logo on a dial (i think the mark II version of this is now a bit down spec'd as such)" HERE is the latest version: GWS H3 G10 Pro Diver Watch - Woodlore Badged
> View attachment 17116718
> 
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> Exclusive to Woodlore
> 2 year warranty
> 200 m water resistance with screw down crown
> Swiss Ronda Movement
> Lithium 8 year battery
> Sapphire crystal glass face
> Stainless steel case
> Fabric NATO strap
> Screw-in pins
> Superior Trigalight illumination for low-light or nighttime use
> Model #: GWS H3 G10 Pro Diver
> All servicing carried out in the UK
> 40 mm diameter
> Weight: 68 g


Who TF is arguing with you??????

Call a Rolex submariner a Ray mears I don’t care…. What is it with you millennials???? 

I’m explaining to you that if you follow the model family only the version below and the original 90s model is known as the Ray mears. Perform a simple google search as “citizen Ray mears” and you will only get these family models as a result. AGAIN, I don’t care how ignorant you are and call whatever you want a Ray mears. 

As far as I’m concerned only my models that are a homage to the 90s versioned are referred to as Ray Mears. 










Don’t bother replying, you’re on my ignore list.


----------



## TAHAWK

Child, child, don't embarass yourself further. What we pre-Boomers learned back in the 50s, is that a person's opinion is only that - an opinion. Mine is no better than yours, but it's no worse. Happy that you found the "ignore" button, as you are too easily triggered by anyone's opinion but your own.


----------



## Munchie

TAHAWK said:


> Child, child, don't embarass yourself further. What we pre-Boomers learned back in the 50s, is that a person's opinion is only that - an opinion. Mine is no better than yours, but it's no worse. Happy that you found the "ignore" button, as you are too easily triggered by anyone's opinion but your own.


Did you pre-boomers also learn the difference between opinions and facts ?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject

Terra Citizen said:


> I have both the American SS Tough and the UK Ti Tough. I like both models.
> The SS Tough has that nice substantial weight that some people desire. With the monocoque case back and H-Link bracelet with female end-links, the SS Tough hugs the wrist better than any watch in my collection. It just looks bad ass and it is bad ass!
> The Ti Tough is so light that you kind of forget about it. Something about the smaller size with chunky proportions make it a fun watch. The knurled crown is very nice and the one-the-fly adjustable bracelet is convenient. Love the subtle polished details.
> The SS Tough looks Military Spec tough while the Ti Tough is more Forest Ranger tough, if I was to describe them.
> 
> The Green American SS Tough was my second Citizen but it's the one that start the craze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly after purchasing the Green American Tough, I purchased the other variants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was satiated with the four Toughs for a while but that eventually spilled into collecting other Citizen models, including the UK Tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear the DLC Tough on pretty much all of my mountain bike rides, with the most hated OEM strap that eventually broke-in and got comfortable:


Revisiting your post has me seriously considering the 42mm US SS version instead of grabbing another 40mm UK version. Hard to pass it up at $170 refurb on the bay...thanks for your post.


----------



## TAHAWK

Terra Citizen said:


> The back of the strap is black leather. Stamped on one strap is says, "Genuine Leather. The other strap is stamped, "Citizen" and "Band Thailand".





Terra Citizen said:


> The back of the strap is black leather. Stamped on one strap is says, "Genuine Leather. The other strap is stamped, "Citizen" and "Band Thailand".


Alas, the two that I have with straps, BN0211-17L and BN0211-O9X, had been changed (downgraded?) to: "Band material - Ballistic CORDURA® & PU Combination" (citizenwatch.com calls it "Strap - Ballistic CORDURA® & PU Combination"), even more resistant to "breaking in" than the leather on your breauties.


----------



## Snaggletooth

TAHAWK said:


> Alas, the two that I have with straps, BN0211-17L and BN0211-O9X, had been changed (downgraded?) to: "Band material - Ballistic CORDURA® & PU Combination" (citizenwatch.com calls it "Strap - Ballistic CORDURA® & PU Combination"), even more resistant to "breaking in" than the leather on your breauties.


He’s referring to a Nighthawk leather strap, not the strap the Ray Mears/Tough comes on.


Terra Citizen said:


> OEM Nighthawk leather strap on the SS Tough is also really comfortable:





Xerxes300 said:


> What does the back look like?





Terra Citizen said:


> The back of the strap is black leather. Stamped on one strap is says, "Genuine Leather. The other strap is stamped, "Citizen" and "Band Thailand".


----------



## Terra Citizen

"Slay Beers"


----------



## Terra Citizen

The Titanium Tough and the Stainless Steel Tough watches have the same E168 movement.


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


>


i know it's not cordura, but watch gecko just came out with something similar, but leather and rubber.









ZULUDIVER Endurance Rubber Watch Strap Brushed Buckle - Congo Green


The ZULUDIVER Endurance rubber watch strap uses moulded sidewalls made from soft yet durable FKM rubber. The surface of the watch strap is infilled with precision-cut leather with a seamless finish. The creation of the Endurance watch strap placed a high priority on such attention to detail. To...




www.watchgecko.com


----------

